# Fallen513



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

What kind of vise do you use to tye your hybrid jigs on. If I remeber correct you posted a picture of one of your lures in a vise that looked to be like a peak vise. If it is can you share the goods and bads. I am looking at getting another vise. Thanks


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Howdy Bert!


Peak rotary vises are, in my opinion, the best vise you can buy for the money. I have found no bads with the vise. The thread holder attachment or whatever you call it is fairly cheap, however the remainder of the product is well thought out & as solid as you'll ever see. I've tied flies from size 22 up to 8/0 & it meets all of my needs. 

Killer deal!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

And yes, that's tinsel from the Christmas tree in a ziplock bag.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Fallen sending pm about another site.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Welp I may as well take the opportunity to share one of my favorite new baits.

It ain't new, I just recently "borrowed" it from my best friend & fishing buddy.


It can be fished vertically, as a jig...on the retrieve with an enticing wobble...or...my new favorite method...behind a launcher (weighted floater) so you can drift it through the sweet spot. Especially deadly on smallies, white bass, hybrids or striper. Take your pick.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

I have done very well with a launcher at meldahl with the long rod casting on the gates.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You should share some pics if ya got'm!


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Bad thing is my cell phone has no camera and I usually never carried a camera kind of weird superstition.


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

I love that bait fallen....why dont you let me borrow it next lol


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

anglerette said:


> I love that bait fallen....why dont you let me borrow it next lol



I gotta catch a few more fish on it first. =)


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't want to borrow it
I just wish they made them about 4 or 5 inches long, great looking baits but, to small for me.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mason52 said:


> I don't want to borrow it
> I just wish they made them about 4 or 5 inches long, great looking baits but, to small for me.



Big fish eat smaller baits when it gets cold. 


And it's not my place to give up any secrets, but I'd venture a guess and say a larger Flitter may or may not be in existence already.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Big fish eat smaller baits when it gets cold.
> 
> 
> And it's not my place to give up any secrets, but I'd venture a guess and say a larger Flitter may or may not be in existence already.


I'm not against smaller baits, use them all the time but, when jigging for muskies we use Giant Chubby Darters and the Fuzzy Dozzits. They are 6 to 7 inch baits and work well. I'd like to try a Flitter that is a 4"er in the Spring. The size that you have in the picture could spell read disaster for a 35 to 45 inch Musky as the could engulf that little puppy and be dead in nothing flat. That's the problem I have with jigging them. We burn traps in the Spring and they don't get hooked as deep but, some guys won't even fish them like that. That's when I'd like to try a 4" Flitter. Do they have rattles?

Might be but, if it is it's not on there site. If they had them in 4" size I'd probably get one.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I was told by a member of the Trinity Musky tournament that they love to use 1 oz rattle traps in the early spring. I'm sure a bigger Flitterbait would work great for them and I'm sure they will be available very soon.

Nice pictures Fallen.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> And it's not my place to give up any secrets, but I'd venture a guess and say a larger Flitter may or may not be in existence already.


The Smack vendors at that Ohio Fishing Expo had three of the large sized models on display but they wouldn't part with them no matter how much I offered. They sure looked nice. I think they had a new color scheme coming out too. I bought a small one and had it autographed by Woo Daves. Think that will help me catch some bass?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

WAREHOUSE said:


> The Smack vendors at that Ohio Fishing Expo had three of the large sized models on display but they wouldn't part with them no matter how much I offered. They sure looked nice. I think they had a new color scheme coming out too. I bought a small one and had it autographed by Woo Daves. Think that will help me catch some bass?




The autograph? Not a chance.


The bait? Yes, without a doubt.


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

nice fish fallen....im headed out to the little miami on friday....rain or shine


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

?!?! dude, is that one of the new unreleased Smacks or just a regular Giz-4? I don't remember seeing anything that big at the show.



fallen513 said:


> The autograph? Not a chance.
> The bait? Yes, without a doubt.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Im almost 100 precent positive that it is a deep diving gizz4.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

i think the woo daves autograph on baits only help catch fish if its on a plastic worm


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Buzzin' is correct, deep divin' Gizz 4.


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

well fallen I hit up the mad river and the little miami and got skucked at both.....I throw every thing I had at them and still no luck. Man I can't wait for the spring.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I fished the Ohio, a warm water discharge & Brookville tailwaters today & caught a grand total of jack $%&@!. 


Friend caught a 20" brown & a 16" rainbow. The levels were going up & down like crazy thanks to the POLAR BEAR CLUB. They shut the flow completely off for these maniacs to swim around in the 35 degree water & the fishing was great...I actually missed a 20 incher as it came up and gave me the bird before swimming off. Then..they turned the water back on @ warp speed and it went from fishable to downright deadly in about 15 minutes flat. 

Not the best way to start the new year...but hey, at least I was on the water.  


Happy new year everyone, I look forward to posting up some reports when the temps hit that magic number.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Love that 4" Flitter!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> i think the woo daves autograph on baits only help catch fish if its on a plastic worm


That made me laugh 

(love the picture of the Flitter btw)


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Fallen what set of jaws come with the vise. I am looking at getting the peak but I am curios if I can fit a 4/0 in what they give you or do I have to upgrade to the saltwater jaws.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

burt said:


> Fallen what set of jaws come with the vise. I am looking at getting the peak but I am curios if I can fit a 4/0 in what they give you or do I have to upgrade to the saltwater jaws.





> I've tied flies from size 22 up to 8/0 & it meets all of my needs.




The jaws that come with the standard vise are perfect for everything I've tried so far. It's really an exceptional vise. If you have doubts you can open the box & check it out @ Bass Pro.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

P.M. sent.


----------

